

Paul Rand on creating a memorable brand - tdonia
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ta4ef1xBeMA

======
jamesk2
For those who don't know who he is:

He designed the IBM and the Next Computer logos as well as many other well
known logos.

~~~
tdonia
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paul_rand>

------
tdonia
part 2: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LxiDNdM2-bM>

part 3: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2bA1LdQknbk>

